# New userpage gallery: Keep it or change back?



## Kangamutt (Jan 19, 2009)

This thread has been posted solely for the poll. If you wish to discuss the subject at hand, a thread has already been made. You can find the discussion thread HERE.


----------



## capthavoc123 (Jan 19, 2009)

Where's the poll?


----------



## CyberFoxx (Jan 19, 2009)

Where's the "Don't really care" option?


----------



## Kangamutt (Jan 19, 2009)

CyberFoxx said:


> Where's the "Don't really care" option?



It's the back button on your browser. XP


----------



## Kesteh (Jan 19, 2009)

If it's possible to toggle which mode you prefer in settings...then that's better.


----------



## Drakensoul87 (Jan 19, 2009)

Seems to be following a pretty steady curve so far, but of course there are alot more users than 28 hah. it was 10-1 for, then 15-2, 19-3, and now 24-4. Wonder how it'll be in a day.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jan 19, 2009)

Nevermind, re-edit, it's not coming up at all. I've cleared cache, cookies, and all that twice, restarted FF 3.0.5 twice. Still looks the same, just noticeably laggier then usual. Huzzah \o/ none of the flash, all of the bang. Judging by the screenshots I've seen of it, I will say change it back.


----------



## CurioDraco (Jan 19, 2009)

I don't think it should be changed back completely.. but I also don't think it should stay exactly how it is currently. I like the idea, but I don't care for the vertical line up.. it's not very appealing somehow. Maybe if the thumbnail icons were arranged horizontally and slightly larger, it would look better. I dunno :S


----------



## krisCrash (Jan 19, 2009)

CurioDraco said:


> I don't think it should be changed back completely.. but I also don't think it should stay exactly how it is currently. I like the idea, but I don't care for the vertical line up.. it's not very appealing somehow. Maybe if the thumbnail icons were arranged horizontally and slightly larger, it would look better. I dunno :S


It's not supposed to be vertical  Try to hard refresh your browser? I had it vertical first, then it corrected.

We CAN'T have this poll if everyone is not seeing the same!

example:






(images copyright Micah-Lucien )


----------



## CurioDraco (Jan 19, 2009)

krisCrash said:


> It's not supposed to be vertical  Try to hard refresh your browser? I had it vertical first, then it corrected.
> 
> We CAN'T have this poll if everyone is not seeing the same!
> 
> ...



OH!!! Oh well that makes a difference doesn't it xD Well.. that works, but the thumbnails could still be bigger and I am missing having the timestamps :S


----------



## Ket-Ralus (Jan 19, 2009)

At the very least, please display the time stamp beneath the title when rolling over the thumbnail. For submissions, the time it was submitted. For favorites, the time it was favorited.


----------



## Dragoneer (Jan 19, 2009)

Kinmotsu7 said:


> At the very least, please display the time stamp beneath the title when rolling over the thumbnail. For submissions, the time it was submitted. For favorites, the time it was favorited.


From what yak was saying I believe that is possible, but don't quote me on that.


----------



## Blue Raptor (Jan 19, 2009)

I wasnt much of a fan of the mouse-over feature in the old one (purely because I am allergic to those, windows suddenly popping up and loading notable amounts of content if I dont watch out where I make my cursor go), but the complete lack of information (title, date, artist) in the new version and instead more images is worse.

The thumbnails instead are pointless if that small, and become a loading issue if big. Weren't the avatar images in the watch lists removed for just that (imo good) reason?


----------



## Immelmann (Jan 19, 2009)

Needs to be a middle option on this poll >.o
"I like it but it needs minor tweaking."

I do like the new system, but if it got removed, I wouldn't be too torn up. If timestamps are added then I think I'd actually defend it.


Edit: ...You know? Screw it, the hovering mouse-over thing from the old system was _terrible_, so I'm going to put my vote in favor of the new one.


----------



## Ratte (Jan 19, 2009)

I like the old system a lot better.  You could actually see when things were posted, and I liked the title urls rather than the thumbnails.  It takes up too much space (I only see it as a long vertical column).


----------



## Lancear Omari (Jan 19, 2009)

works PERFECT for me. P L E A S E keep it.


----------



## Stratelier (Jan 19, 2009)

It certainly looks nice (and to the curious: there's no Flash involved here, just AJAX), but I am also concerned that the submission dates are nowhere to be found now.

Additionally, just a nitpick but where it displays title/artist for Favorites it should say more like "Title *by* artist" rather than just simply "Title, Artist".  Sounds more polished that way.


----------



## shirei-demon (Jan 19, 2009)

For the most part I really do like the new one over the old, all I want is timestamps back T_T


----------



## 9_6 (Jan 19, 2009)

Dunno, I liked the plain text better.
Squishing the timestamp, the artist name and title in will probably make things end up looking bad so just change it back.


----------



## Quiet269 (Jan 19, 2009)

We need the old system back, or increase the thumbnail to 120x120 (so it uses the freaking thumbnail we created) and add the time stamp under the title of the image


----------



## Skaifox (Jan 19, 2009)

I say change it back - I'm all for change, but the phrase 'Don't fix what isn't broke' comes to mind. Someone correct me if there were problems with the previous layout.

Previews now take longer to load up. What's more, user's avatars don't appear anymore when you hover over the names in someone's watchlist.

The previous layout seemed just fine to me. *shrug*


----------



## Breeze (Jan 19, 2009)

Well i like it, it makes my page look more organised. People browsing can instantly see little magic previews of the pictures as well, cool.

The timestamp isn't a big deal for me, you can just click on the picture and see when it was uploaded anyway.

I'm not normally one for change, but i like this.


----------



## cesarin (Jan 19, 2009)

at first was hating it, but now that I noticed the scrip didnt refresh correctly, and forced to refresh it.
it now works all fine and looks  good
but I agree, the lack of more information such as timestamp is a bit.. annoying.


----------



## red-tail3492 (Jan 19, 2009)

at least give the option for users to change between, the flaws with it is theres no option to click directly to the aritsits page, it also lags up a storm right there. true, its sparkly and shiney but *shrugs* maybe its just me

But a easy solution would be an option, just like the site themes option...


----------



## red-tail3492 (Jan 19, 2009)

at least give the option for users to change between, the flaws with it is theres no option to click directly to the aritsits page, it also lags up a storm right there. true, its sparkly and shiney but *shrugs* maybe its just me

But a easy solution would be an option, just like the site themes option...


----------



## vawlkee (Jan 19, 2009)

Remember th' old adage?........."If it ain't broke - don't fix it!"
It worked fine, this new format sucks! - An' I'm bein' polite here.


----------



## SilverBlaze85 (Jan 19, 2009)

Honestly? I hate it. And I don't often hate things. This looks trashy and horrid, and the lack of time-stamps makes me want to find a new site.


----------



## Darzi (Jan 19, 2009)

I'm not complaining too much about it, but my roomie has a really good point:  it sort of screws musicians - especially those that aren't very well known - over.  He uses pictures that people have drawn for him (with permission) as the icons for his songs.  At first glance, it just looks like he's submitted a bunch of fanart of himself...


----------



## Devious Bane (Jan 19, 2009)

For single keeps, I think we'll be better off without it.
I would strongly support a toggle for it, but as a permanent change, no.

I prefer the old one.


----------



## Stratelier (Jan 19, 2009)

As for the small thumbnails... instead of two rows of 5 thumbs how about 3 rows of 3?  Okay, so it ends up being the last 9 instead of 10, but...


----------



## TakeWalker (Jan 20, 2009)

Despite the fact that I don't like it, I also don't think it's worth the effort to change back. Change, yes, but not change back.


----------



## Stratelier (Jan 20, 2009)

Darzi said:


> I'm not complaining too much about it, but my roomie has a really good point:  it sort of screws musicians - especially those that aren't very well known - over.  He uses pictures that people have drawn for him (with permission) as the icons for his songs.  At first glance, it just looks like he's submitted a bunch of fanart of himself...


I can't tell you how many times i've thought exactly that.  AUP should have a clause about submission thumbnails someday?

On another note, I *do not* like how when you mouserover entries in the user's Favorites, yes the submission/title is clickable but the artist who originally submitted it isn't.  This is how I do my favesurfing, I spot an interesting picture but instead of just viewing it I ask myself "what else does that artist do?" and check their gallery from there.


----------



## Aden (Jan 20, 2009)

I don't hate the new gallery. However, I miss the information that the old one provided. Seems to me like sacrificing functionality for the sake of looking modern. Afraid I'm going to have to vote "change it back", for now.


----------



## AlexInsane (Jan 20, 2009)

Change it back. 

It doesn't really look any better than it did before.


----------

